# Swords of fire sucht für MoP ( 8/8 Hc DS, 7/7HC FL)



## Amarandel-KJ (13. Juni 2011)

Wir, die Horde-Gilde < Swords of Fire > am Server Kil'jaeden bestehen seit 2005 und haben daher einen ordentlichen Haufen an erfahrenen Spielern,
die teilweise seit Classic zusammen zocken und auch im Raidcontent so einiges bewältigt haben.
Wir suchen zur Verstärkung noch erfahrene und zuverlässige Spieler, die sich mit unseren Interessen identifizieren können.

Wir haben zur Zeit 2 10er Raids, davon 1 Progress-Raid welcher im momentanen Content unter den Top10 des Servers zu finden ist.
Bei uns wird zwischen Raid- und Gildenleitung strickt unterschieden. Jeder 10er Raid ist eigenständig und wird auch so administriert.

Allgemein ist über uns zu sagen, dass ein Großteil unserer Member aus Bayern und Österreich stammt und so immer für Schmunzler gesorgt ist 

Wenn du Zeit und genügend Motivation hast um mit uns neue Hardmodes anzugehen, dann nutze die kurze Bewerbungs-Phase um dich bei uns ganz einfach über das Homepage Formular, Forum, TeamSpeak oder ingame auf Kil'jaeden zu bewerben!



Wir suchen noch für unserem Progress Raid:

In Vorbereitung auf MoP und für den aktuellen Content suchen wir: 


- Holy Pala

- DK

Wir garantieren einen Raidplatz sofern die Beteiligung und die Leistung passen!



Was du mitbringen solltest:

- Verlässlichkeit und Konzentration
- Vorbereitung auf die Raids (Buffood, alles Reparariert, Berufe auf max usw.)
- Mindestalter von 18 Jahren und Dialektverständnis
- Klassenverständnis und Movement
- TeamSpeak 3 + ordentliches Headset
- Kommunikation auch außerhalb der Raids
- hohe Raid-Teilnahme
- Equip und Erfahrung wird vorausgesetzt



dich erwartet:

- Fester Raidplatz bei ordentlicher Leistung und Teilnahme
- durchgehender Progressablauf
- Archievement - Unterstützung
- TeamSpeak 3 Server + Forum
- Gildenbank + Flaskunterstützung
- Gildenstufe 25 + fast alle Rezepte und Boni



Raidzeiten:

- Dienstag, 19:00 - 22:00 Uhr
- Donnerstag, 19:00 - 22:00 Uhr
- Sonntag, 18:00 - 23:00 Uhr


Kontaktdaten

http://www.wowprogre.../Swords+of+Fire
http://www.swords-of-fire.de/
Server : Kil'jaeden (DE-PvP)
Ansprechpartner : Amarandel, ....


----------



## Terinum (21. Juni 2011)

/ich mag Facebook


----------



## Amarandel-KJ (19. August 2011)

/push


----------



## Engrimm (24. August 2011)

Weil ich grad da bin, push ich mal mit :-)


----------



## Engrimm (4. September 2011)

/Push


----------



## Amarandel-KJ (13. September 2011)

/push


----------



## Amarandel-KJ (21. September 2011)

/push


----------



## Amarandel-KJ (30. September 2011)

/push


----------



## Amarandel-KJ (8. Oktober 2011)

/push


----------



## Amarandel-KJ (17. Oktober 2011)

/push


----------



## Amarandel-KJ (22. Dezember 2011)

/push


----------



## Amarandel-KJ (11. Januar 2012)

/push


----------



## Amarandel-KJ (16. Januar 2012)

/push


----------



## Amarandel-KJ (19. Januar 2012)

/push


----------



## Amarandel-KJ (4. Februar 2012)

/push


----------



## Amarandel-KJ (15. Februar 2012)

/push


----------



## Amarandel-KJ (22. Februar 2012)

/push


----------



## Amarandel-KJ (5. März 2012)

/push


----------



## Amarandel-KJ (12. März 2012)

/push


----------



## Amarandel-KJ (26. März 2012)

/push


----------



## Amarandel-KJ (30. März 2012)

/push


----------



## WithTiger (31. März 2012)

http://www.gaming-insight.de/diablo3-gewinnspiel/de/494/Awesome


----------



## Amarandel-KJ (9. April 2012)

/push


----------



## Amarandel-KJ (11. April 2012)

/push


----------



## Amarandel-KJ (31. Mai 2012)

/push


----------



## Amarandel-KJ (12. Juni 2012)

/push


----------



## Amarandel-KJ (25. Juni 2012)

/push


----------



## Amarandel-KJ (1. Juli 2012)

/push


----------



## Amarandel-KJ (15. Juli 2012)

/push


----------



## Amarandel-KJ (19. Juli 2012)

/push


----------



## Amarandel-KJ (29. Juli 2012)

/push


----------



## Amarandel-KJ (2. August 2012)

/push


----------

